# Early County



## sowega hunter (Aug 18, 2007)

Went to my land in Early county this morning, did some looking around and harrowed my food plots and trails. We got a good rain last night, I think all around did. I got 1.1 inches here at home. I only saw one fawn and it was small. There are plenty of acorns, persimmons, and bullices(sp) on my place. Hope it cools off some before Sept. 8.


----------



## Son (Aug 18, 2007)

*Early*

Good rain south of Lucile too. Water Oak akerns look to be doing good, persimmons and wild grapes as well.
Looks like the fawn drop is getting later each year. Every one we see are very small with tracks about the size of your thumbnail.


----------

